# Golden bees etc.



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd share some pics of the critters in my tanks 









German ram from waynec



















Baby golden bee, still can't believe how tiny shrimpets are.




























More shrimp!!


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice critters!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice photos! Getting more practice in haha


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

nice pictures............


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful photos my friend.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

the ram doesn't bother the shrimp?


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> the ram doesn't bother the shrimp?


The ram is in a different tank 

Or I'm guessing they shrimp would turn into very expensive snacks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

What's the last one? Snowball?


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

_noob said:


> What's the last one? Snowball?


You got it!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome shrimp I'm so jealous!!!


----------

